# Please forgive me while I honor.....



## Ninebird8 (Jan 13, 2009)

To all: Please forgive me as I know this is not a normal topic and especially on the General Martial Arts, but since this site is a place of honor, with people of honor, I would like to pay my respects, love, and deep honor to the passing of my father, a true warrior. He fought in World War 2, landing at Omaha Beach during D Day, fighting in the Battle of the Bulge, and seeing many of his friends die while he fought honorably! 

On this site, I know we speak of honor, respect, best martial arts, the great human spirit, etc. I hope no one takes offense if I recognize my father, a man of honor, and someone I loved and, before my three masters ever showed me a technique beginning 32 years ago, was the first to show me HONOR by working hard, providing for our family, putting three of us through college, and living a good life.

God bless you Dad, a martial artist in the truest sense of the word. May you rest in peace, and to all my fellow martial artists on this page, live life, teach well, and learn our art every day so we can pass on with honor from those who taught us to those who need us to teach them.

Thank you, I hope I did not violate any code of operation here. Thank you Mr. Hubbard.

With honor, love, and great respect to my Father,

Ninebird8


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 13, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :asian:


----------



## Meathook (Jan 13, 2009)

Death sucks, the only good thing about it is it makes us appreciate life. Best wishes to you and yours.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 13, 2009)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 13, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 13, 2009)

.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 13, 2009)

.


----------



## exile (Jan 13, 2009)

Honor to him, a fine and brave man. He, and those like him, once upon a time truly helped save the world.

:asian:


----------



## seasoned (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice tribute to your Dad, God bless you, and may he rest in peace.:asian:


----------



## morph4me (Jan 13, 2009)

My condolences for your loss:asian:


----------



## Drac (Jan 13, 2009)

My condolences for your loss..


----------



## Fiendlover (Jan 13, 2009)

.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 14, 2009)

We owe your father respect and a great debt for his service.
:asian:


----------



## Carol (Jan 14, 2009)

It is clear from your tribute that honor was not just something that your father taught...but also something you learned as his child.  

btw...my father was a WWII vet that passed away some years back.  I like to think that somewhere up there your father and mine are enjoying some good belly laughs about the old days.   

Peace to you and your family...you are in my prayers. :asian:


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 14, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 14, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 14, 2009)

Those who live with honour are a loss to us all when they pass but the example they give lives on in those that emulate them. 

Your father and my grandfather might not have been on the same beach but they were at the same place, at the same time, with the same purpose.

I shall raise a glass to the memory of them all.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jan 14, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Kacey (Jan 14, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 15, 2009)

My deepest condolences on your loss. :asian:


----------



## Kwanjang (Jan 15, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 15, 2009)

.


----------



## Ninebird8 (Jan 16, 2009)

To all: 
Thank you so much for all of your kind words, with honor and deeply felt emotion! I returned with his flag yesterday,and will seal it with a plaque for my sisters and I. I also put a war memorial perpetually maintained by the War Veterans to ensure he is honored for his service forever. To some of you who had WW2 vets as fathers like me, we are lucky that we were the children of the "greatest generation." Now we must teach the same values, and bring them back again, to our children. God bless all of you. If I was President, I would make it law that anyone who served in a war overseas would not pay income taxes for the rest of his/her lives. As far as I am concerned their debt to society would be paid in full!!

God bless our fathers, our masters, and any who taught us the meaning of honor, duty, service, and assistance to our fellow human beings.


May my Dad and yours who have lost rest in peace. And, to one person's comments, my Dad is up there now, playing cards and dancing to reggae music.


----------

